# IC chips gadget



## jonrms (Dec 1, 2017)

Ok I have been looking for something to break down the chips off the PUB to refine. I have seen people make there own tumblers and crush them in fine powder. But they are LARGE and often require going over several times. My son who is into rocks and helping me make pens and jewellery suggested a polisher. Hmmm as I looked into it I found a fee here is one designed for rocks and you can get the ball shot or as scrappers we can use our own materials. 

Please let me know what you think. 

http://www.cooksongold.com/Jewellery-Tools/Stone-Tumbling-Machine-2lb-prcode-999-6007


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 1, 2017)

I think you ought to proof read before posting if people doesn't have to spend time to find out what you really meant when posting then you will get more answers using punctuation too will help people to understand what you are asking for is that too much to ask for? 

PUB ???
fee ???

Göran


----------



## speed (Dec 1, 2017)

You could use one for small scale ball milling. I'd make a hexagonal insert to go in the drum. Use some large ball bearings etc.


----------



## jonrms (Dec 3, 2017)

g_axelsson said:


> I think you ought to proof read before posting if people doesn't have to spend time to find out what you really meant when posting then you will get more answers using punctuation too will help people to understand what you are asking for is that too much to ask for?
> 
> PUB ???
> fee ???
> ...



Grammar Nazi. My phone keeps automatically correcting CPU into cpu.

Please either help or shut up. So sick of fools pratting about when I am asking a question. 

Thank you to the other member who answered my question


----------



## jonrms (Dec 3, 2017)

speed said:


> You could use one for small scale ball milling. I'd make a hexagonal insert to go in the drum. Use some large ball bearings etc.


 :roll: 

Your a star. This is the type of help and assistance I was looking for. Has ANYONE used one? 

If not I might be able to get a hold of one and try it out. 

Thank you again :G


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 3, 2017)

This attitude would never have been tolerated by Harold but since I'm not Harold I will not kick you off the forum. I let that decision be taken by some of the other moderators since I'm involved in this matter.

If you don't have the time to take the extra effort to make your posts readable, why would I spend my time on helping you?

Göran


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 3, 2017)

I agree. Typo's happen, but bad grammar leads to misunderstandings and mistakes. Your first post is hard to read. And it's "you're a star" not your a star. I would suggest you go and remove the name calling in your second post before another Mod comes along and bans you from the site. You don't want that, do you? Keep it friendly and we all can learn from each other, and not only about refining.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 3, 2017)

I'm not Harold either, but I won't tolerate that kind of disrespect to another member, especially a moderator. Once jonrms reads the PM I just sent him, I'll be temporarily banning him for a week to let him consider whether he wants to continue to be a member here.

Dave


----------



## nickvc (Dec 3, 2017)

I know we all make mistakes in grammar and spelling but then calling other members names, let alone a moderator, and throwing a hissy is something that I think all of the rest of the membership could do well without, as I have pointed out many times we are trying to be men and women of science not school children in a playground.
As to why Göran complained about the post I fully understand, we have members from all over the world and not everyone has English as their first language and even those that do could be confused and when we are dealing with potentially deadly chemicals and hazardous processes proper spelling and easily understandable language is essential.
Take the ban as a gentle reminder for what this forum is about.


----------



## snoman701 (Dec 3, 2017)

Thank you Dave...and Goran.

When I first read that post I had no clue what he was talking about.

Goran's response was polite and considerate.


----------



## cosmetal (Dec 3, 2017)

jonrms said:


> g_axelsson said:
> 
> 
> > I think you ought to proof read before posting if people doesn't have to spend time to find out what you really meant when posting then you will get more answers using punctuation too will help people to understand what you are asking for is that too much to ask for?
> ...



Hardly a Nazi ... :evil: 

In a English only debate, I'll put my money on a Viking who's a respected member of this forum (and a physicist) any day! 

James


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 3, 2017)

He would be gone if it was up to me.


----------



## anachronism (Dec 3, 2017)

jimdoc said:


> He would be gone if it was up to me.



Absolutely correct. You can fix aptitude but you can't fix attitude and his pervades every damned post. A week's ban won't change it.


----------



## niks neims (Dec 4, 2017)

g_axelsson said:


> I'm not Harold





FrugalRefiner said:


> I'm not Harold



To see Harold in action on this matter - that would be some sight to behold 

You both are such a nice guys (as any moderator here, really), always patiently helping and guiding newbies (me included) with their (at times) idiotic ideas and attitudes... still, and it is much to ask, one of moderators should play the "bad-cop" role, it would definately discipline newbies more, I know, that when I was making my first posts (before I learned that Harold has left already long ago:/), I was afraid that I will have to answer for every word written to a strict moderator with quick temper and ichy ban finger... for what it`s worth it really made me re-think posting, do my homework (search etc.) or at least, be ready to adjust my attitude...


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 4, 2017)

Hey Niks, I still have my eyes on you, you better behave.... :twisted: 

Göran


----------



## jonrms (Dec 4, 2017)

Pm sent

To you as well


----------



## niks neims (Dec 4, 2017)

g_axelsson said:


> Hey Niks, I still have my eyes on you, you better behave.... :twisted:
> 
> Göran



...is it because of the "nipple incident"? :shock:


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 4, 2017)

I will never get that image out of my eyes!!!

:lol: 

Göran


----------



## anachronism (Dec 4, 2017)

g_axelsson said:


> I will never get that image out of my eyes!!!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Göran



I'd actually managed to bury that image, through large amounts of therapy Goran. Sadly all that expensive couch time has been undone.....

I do have to say though that it was probably one of the funniest moments ever to occur on GRF. :twisted:


----------



## Phishin_ca (Dec 13, 2017)

I miss Harold


----------

